# [EVDL] logsystems



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

We have used many of their controllers, most have failed but they rebuilt them all...over and over and over again. We have one left still in the box. with their PB-6 if any one wants it, 500.00$ its a 500 amp ,144 volt. 

We are now using the Net Gain controllers and have had very good luck with them. very responsive, quite , and they just look good 

ev-blue.com 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100603/785ab921/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Electric Blue auto convertions wrote:
> > We have used many of their controllers, most have failed but they rebuilt them all...over and over and over again. We have one left still in the box. with their PB-6 if any one wants it, 500.00$ its a 500 amp ,144 volt.
> 
> I had a prospective buyer for my 156v 700amp Logisystem. Since it was
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie-3 wrote:
> >
> > I had a prospective buyer for my 156v 700amp Logisystem. Since it was
> > within a month of being out of it's 12 month warranty and since it had
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> mark at evie-systems wrote:
> >
> > He's in the market for another controller, different manufacturer, but he
> > was also talking about having a second logisystems as a back-up. I could
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I wonder how slanted to the negative the EVDL Logisystems discussion is. We seem to hear nothing but reports of multiple failures and are left with the impression that it is a very bad product. I'm the only one that ever seems satisfied with mine, and I even went through one rebuild... Mine has been working beautifully for me (fingers crossed) for about 16 months now. I use in nearly every day, yet with all that I read on the EVDL I'm not sure I would purchase another, or recommend one to a friend  I wonder how many silent success stories there are out there. Bummer there is no way of knowing. It does seem that many of the EV parts places I frequent no longer carry them, which makes me believe that the negative I am reading on the EVDL is more the norm, and I am the exception.



damon

> Date: Thu, 3 Jun 2010 09:23:43 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] logsystems
> 
> 
> 


> > Willie McKemie-3 wrote:
> > >
> > > I had a prospective buyer for my 156v 700amp Logisystem. Since it was
> > > within a month of being out of it's 12 month warranty and since it had
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well? After a Railroad proportion fire and explosion on one of our 
member's car right in my yard and he WASN'T beating on it. Car had no tag, 
so we were joyriding in my 600 foot driveway.I think we were ALL Logi's test 
pilots? EVentually they got their shit together?My Senkowsky rebuilt DCP 
Rapture has done great for 2-3 YEARSI guess Peter is STILL building them? 
So, it's test and test can here?The off and on again Zilla Thing has 
hastened the market for controllers?

Sea Ya

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "damon henry" <[email protected]>
To: "EV List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, June 03, 2010 1:30 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] logsystems


>
> I wonder how slanted to the negative the EVDL Logisystems discussion is. 
> We seem to hear nothing but reports of multiple failures and are left with 
> the impression that it is a very bad product. I'm the only one that ever 
> seems satisfied with mine, and I even went through one rebuild... Mine has 
> been working beautifully for me (fingers crossed) for about 16 months now. 
> I use in nearly every day, yet with all that I read on the EVDL I'm not 
> sure I would purchase another, or recommend one to a friend  I wonder 
> how many silent success stories there are out there. Bummer there is no 
> way of knowing. It does seem that many of the EV parts places I frequent 
> no longer carry them, which makes me believe that the negative I am 
> reading on the EVDL is more the norm, and I am the exception.
>
>
>
> damon
>
>> Date: Thu, 3 Jun 2010 09:23:43 -0700
>> From: [email protected]
>> To: [email protected]
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] logsystems
>>
>>
>>


> >> Willie McKemie-3 wrote:
> >> >
> >> > I had a prospective buyer for my 156v 700amp Logisystem. Since it was
> >> > within a month of being out of it's 12 month warranty and since it had
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm one of the satisfied customers. My 750 Amp (120-144V) Logisystems
controller has performed without a hitch for 18 months and 3800 miles so
far. It was made in Nov 2008. I've never had to ask about warranty issues
or repair, so I can't speak to how well they respond to that. But I can say
that I originally had one that was made a bit earlier (during a period when
they had some temporary design problems); we were getting ready to install
it and they called us to have it sent back for replacement.

- Peter Flipsen Jr
http://www.evalbum.com/1974






> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 6/3/2010 12:30 PM, damon henry wrote:
> > > I wonder how slanted to the negative the EVDL Logisystems discussion
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> SLPinfo.org wrote:
> 
> > I'm one of the satisfied customers. My 750 Amp (120-144V)
> > Logisystems controller has performed without a hitch for 18
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In my case I have an 108 volt nominal pack of flooded Nicads. I charge up to about 144 volts. My main contactor and precharge circuit are both open during charging disconnecting the B+ terminal from my pack. If I hop right in after charging and turn the key on the surface voltage may still be at 134 volts or so when the precharge circuit closes (500 ohm resistor). Most of the time my pack is sitting right at 120 volts when I turn on the key. So my controller see little to no time at it's highest voltage ratings and it always is powered up through my precharge circuit.



I have the 120 volt 1000 amp model.



damon

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Thu, 3 Jun 2010 14:40:52 -0700
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] logsystems
> 


> > SLPinfo.org wrote:
> >
> > > I'm one of the satisfied customers. My 750 Amp (120-144V)
> > > Logisystems controller has performed without a hitch for 18
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roger,

My pack voltage is 120V using 10 @ 12V Lead Acid AGMs (Universal Battery
Group UB121100). But I was previously using 120V of 12V RV/Marine floodies
and also had no problems with the controller.

My understanding is that Logisystems specifically state that their
controllers don't need a precharge resistor. Since my conversion was done
by someone else, I don't know if my controller remains connected to the pack
during charging (I certainly don't disconnect anything).

- Peter Flipsen Jr



> Roger Stockton <[email protected]xx.xxx>wrote:
> 
> > SLPinfo.org wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a 1000A 144-156V model. Worked flawlessly for the three months
in which I put 2000 miles on it.

The car is no longer registered so its not seeing any action these
days. Every few months I'll run it up and down the highway to cycle
the batteries, still runs great. Manufactured January 2009 (after the
whole redesign/rebuild phase which was July 2008 - December 2008).

I might be running it at 96V nominal in the next few weeks (for
another round of trials with the DMV). I'll post back on how it
handles being de-rated.

Regards,

-Nick
www.evalbum.com/1890

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am a very happy customer of the Synkromotive Controller. 156 volt 700 amp.
I have been running it with 96 volts. I ran it once with 72 and there were
no issues. I did replace my PB-6 with the TPS from Evinetics. I have lots of
control of the parameters of the controller. Mine is still a Beta Unit but
so far even in extreme heat the controller has performed flawless. I pushed
my Ghia quite a bit too. It will be going into my 68 VW Squareback soon.
Picking that one up tomorrow and I plan on more voltage. I'd prefer lithium
and I am well on my way to getting mine before the end of the year. 

Pete 

-----
With off the shelf parts you can build an affordable EV.
http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/logsystems-tp2241856p2242733.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > SLPinfo.org wrote:
> >
> > > I'm one of the satisfied customers. My 750 Amp (120-144V)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>


> > SLPinfo.org wrote:
> >
> >
> >> > I'm one of the satisfied customers. My 750 Amp (120-144V)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> SLPinfo.org wrote:
> > My understanding is that Logisystems specifically state that their
> > controllers don't need a precharge resistor. Since my conversion was done
> > by someone else, I don't know if my controller remains connected to the pack
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > My Logisystems were built April 09, after the recall.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've use these quite a bit and some seem to work fine and others not
so good ,,, so far ,,, Best luck has been with light cars ,, and
running the voltage under the rated voltage . Also lots of high out
put fans to keep it cool .. The standard s 10/ ranger pick up may be
to much lbs for them. Does a bigger motor put more stress on the
controller or is it the heavy load of a big EV ? I've seen less
problems with the ev's with 8" than 9"s and less problems with cars
with small packs .

Steve

--
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Series inductors would probably be very beneficial to limit the peak current
during switching, especially with bigger motors and higher voltage packs.
Stephen Chapman



> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I've use these quite a bit and some seem to work fine and others not
> > so good ,,, so far ,,, Best luck has been with light cars ,, and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I specifically asked on the phone about a pre-charge. I just couldnt
understand why it wouldnt need one. I got the person who was upgrading my
controller (was checking on it about a year ago) she said it does need a
precharge resistor (and I put one in.) I mis-heard her on my swell cell
phone so i spelled d o e s e nt or does? She spelled does over the phone. I
use one and I think others should as well but hey thats just me.



-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/logsystems-tp2243666p2243697.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I specifically asked on the phone about a pre-charge. I just couldnt
understand why it wouldnt need one. I got the person who was upgrading my
controller (was checking on it about a year ago) she said it does need a
precharge resistor (and I put one in.) I mis-heard her on my swell cell
phone so i spelled d o e s e nt or does? She spelled does over the phone. I
use one and I think others should as well but hey thats just me
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/logsystems-tp2241856p2243706.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Roger,

The newer design uses 600V IGBTs on the powerstage, where as the old design
uses 200v FETs.

The newer design therefore probably fares slightly better if the controller
is always connected to the battery (though still not recommended).

Matt 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Roger Stockton
Sent: Friday, 4 June 2010 5:41 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] logsystems



> SLPinfo.org wrote:
> 
> > I'm one of the satisfied customers. My 750 Amp (120-144V) Logisystems
> > controller has performed without a hitch for 18 months and 3800 miles
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Matt Lacey wrote:
> 
> > The newer design uses 600V IGBTs on the powerstage, where as
> > the old design uses 200v FETs.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

During the PoDC engineer chit chat, I was hearing that the Logisystem 
controllers have problems with low inductance, as in larger motors. And 
there was some talk of the newer design having less thermal and current 
limit circuitry. I haven't personally taken any apart to see what is inside.



> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > Matt Lacey wrote:
> >> The newer design uses 600V IGBTs on the powerstage, where as
> >> the old design uses 200v FETs.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>During the PoDC engineer chit chat, I was hearing that the Logisystem
controllers have problems with low 
>inductance, as in larger motors. And there was some talk of the newer
design having less thermal and current 
>limit circuitry. I haven't personally taken any apart to see what is inside

These guys have pulled one apart:
http://www.aeva.asn.au/forums/forum_posts.asp?TID=1446&PN=4

It's a bit of a read, and it starts at page 4.
Basically he gets one of the new LS controllers, accidentally blows it up,
and spends quite some time bringing it back to life, documenting it the
whole way.

Matt

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Jim Coate
Sent: Tuesday, 8 June 2010 3:18 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] logsystems

During the PoDC engineer chit chat, I was hearing that the Logisystem
controllers have problems with low inductance, as in larger motors. And
there was some talk of the newer design having less thermal and current
limit circuitry. I haven't personally taken any apart to see what is inside.



> Roger Stockton wrote:
> > Matt Lacey wrote:
> >> The newer design uses 600V IGBTs on the powerstage, where as >> the old
> design uses 200v FETs.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Stockton wrote:
> >
> > Matt Lacey wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have heard of other people making an inductor for uses on the Curtis
controller... there was an article written about it... Dave Mosher of
Custom Electronics (EVAmerica I think) wrote one... 

Bob Sisson
1993 Geo Metro Convertible Project
Gaithersburg MD

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Jeffrey Jenkins
Sent: Monday, June 07, 2010 4:01 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] logsystems





> Roger Stockton wrote:
> >
> > Matt Lacey wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

As an owner and user of the Logisystem controller you might consider me as
partially satisfied. 
I have the 120 - 156 Volt 750 amp Logi controller on my 120 volt battery
pack driving a 1987 Nissan pick-up. I am a heavy user of my vehicle. I
installed the Logi controller in April 2009 after 3 Kelly's blew out on me
and the Curtis was not providing enough power. The controller ran fine for
exactly one year and three days (4500 miles) and then blew out. Logisystems
however did repair the controller at no charge even though the warranty was
"officially" out. 

I do have a pre-charge resistor and also a separate contactor in the B-
circuit that shuts the system down during charging. It seems that the
discussion about the power requirements vs. blowing out may be correct. My
vehicle is on the heavy side from the discussion of those that fail and
those that don't. I regularly need the controller to put out 650 amps when
starting. The regular usage of high current may be wearing out components. 

I would be very interested in information on the newer controllers (Net
Gain, Soliton, etc.) from users who have put at least 4-5,000 miles on these
controllers. 

Tom H. 
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/logsystems-tp2241856p2252001.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

